# 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2016)

*1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Heute hatte ich ein Erlebnis, für das ich mich recht herzlich bedanken möchte - es gibt eben Geschichten, die nur das Leben schreibt!.

Ich bekam ne PN von Boardie schuessel.

Ob ich zu Hause wäre - er wäre gerade in meiner Ecke, und er hätte mir ja mal nen Kasten Bier versprochen. Jever, weil er gesehen hat in unseren Kochvideos, dass ich das trinke.

Ok., stimmt, trinke Jever - ans Versprechen konnt ich mich nur ganz dunkel noch erinnern, wer rechnet schon damit, dass da jemand "ernst macht" damit?


Leicht verdutzt habe ich also zurück geschrieben, klar, komm vorbei..

Kurz danach stand er vor der Türe, in der Hand wie versprochen einen Kasten Jever - eines gleich probiert und dann auch kurz gefilmt..

Recht herzlichen Dank an schuessel für das nette Kennenlernen und die Unterstützung mittels Treibstoff beim Kampf gegen Windmühlen...

Das hat mich richtig gefreut und ich werd weiter Rosinante satteln und gegen alle Windmühlen reiten, versprochen!!

Recht herzlichen Dank nochmal!!!





Videolink:
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerboard/videos/1087643344611554/


----------



## phirania (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Schleich Werbung im Anglerboard....:q:q:q
Und dann noch für Alkohol..|rolleyes

Na denn mal Proost#h
Haschte dir verdient.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Dannnggge ;-))

Und für so ein nettes Erlebnis und ne tolle Überraschung hab ich auch gleich noch 2 passende Statements:
Ein Ferrari läuft auch nicht mit Diesel......

Goddes beschde Gabe isch und bleibd der Schwabe!!


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Na denn mal Proost du alte Saufnase :q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Jever-Schulden sind Ehrenschulden.

1 Mann - 1 Wort #6

schuessel, wir freuen uns, Dich mit an Bord der Boardietour zu haben 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ztwm70JN9HA


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Ich muss und will mich einfach auch nochmal bei schuessel bedanken:
Du hast mir echt den Sonntag gerettet!!

Und Hein hat ja schon Erfahrung mit Schwaben, der weiss, dasser aufpassen muss ;-))


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Keine Kompromisse; kein anderes Bier :g


----------



## Siever (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Also, warum ihr Schwaben Jever trinkt ist mir ein Rätsel. War es im Angebot? 
Ihr habt doch genug leckeres Bier in der Region (z.B. Rossknecht)
Und Thomas, gibt's bei dir keinen Calvados mehr?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Naja, Calvados gibts noch (isch aber nix gäga Duurschd..)...

Und Jever ist noch so ne Remineszenz an Zeiten, als die noch selbständig waren.


----------



## kreuzass (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Geniale Aktion. Richtig so!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Genau, find ich auch ;-)


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, Calvados gibts noch (isch aber nix gäga Duurschd..)...
> 
> Und Jever ist noch so ne Remineszenz an Zeiten, als die noch selbständig waren.



Calvados ist schon lecker, aber ein Schoner malt ist auch nicht zu verachten. Talisker und dergleichen:m  
Jever gehört zu ?..

Viele grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Seit Anfang 90er zur Dortmunder Brau-und-Brunnen.
Die wiederum zur Radeberger-Gruppe, die wieder zum Oetker-Konzerns gehört.


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seit Anfang 90er zur Dortmunder Brau-und-Brunnen.
> Die wiederum zur Radeberger-Gruppe, die wieder zum Oetker-Konzerns gehört.



Ach du je,  gibt es überhaupt noch Biere die nicht zu einem Konzern gehören und die es  nicht nur regional gibt... ?
Hier in köln sind das, soweit ich informiert bin, die 2 großen.  Gabriel und früh


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Ja gibts.
Aber immer weniger..
Flens ist meines Wissens (ohne Garantie) noch eigenständig.


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja gibts.
> Aber immer weniger..



Schade. Dafür erhält man immer mehr maltwhisky auch die besseren im Supermarkt :vik:


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Waren beim Filmen alle anderen Flaschen aus dem Kasten schon leer?
Odrr warumm nuschschscheln die scho beim schbreschen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

pffffffffffffffffffffffffff

kuldursbrochadefädischde ..


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> pffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> 
> kuldursbrochadefädischde ..



Hilfe ich brauche nen Dolmetscher, oder noch drei Bier. Leider kein flens. #6


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Hm jetzt bekomm ich gerad Doscht #g


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hm jetzt bekomm ich gerad Doscht #g



Moin, der kommt nicht, der ist dauernd vorhanden


----------



## DirkulesMG (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Du solltest mal ein Bolten -  Uralt trinken. Das geht runter wie Öl!

Die Brauerei ist keine 2 km von mir


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hilfe ich brauche nen Dolmetscher, oder noch drei Bier. Leider kein flens. #6


 



 Komm zu mir, ist meine Hausmarke.:m


----------



## oldhesse (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Bei mir kommt man vor allem mit Mettbrötchen rein. Nur so als Tipp.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Bin ja auch öfter in Nordhessen..

Bier passt definitiv zu Mettbrötchen wie zu ahler Worscht oder Weckewerg..

Aber das Essen kann, das Bier muss ;-)))


----------



## Jose (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*



DirkulesMG schrieb:


> Du solltest mal ein Bolten -  Uralt trinken. Das geht runter wie Öl!
> 
> Die Brauerei ist keine 2 km von mir



toll.
das schafft man auch auf allen vieren... :m


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*



DirkulesMG schrieb:


> Du solltest mal ein Bolten -  Uralt trinken. Das geht runter wie Öl!
> 
> Die Brauerei ist keine 2 km von mir



Kenneich, aber gibt es hier nicht.....


----------



## DirkulesMG (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Wer möchte, dem schicke ich gerne was zu, Bier gegen Bier, quasi. #g

ABER kein Kölsch!!! #y


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Kölsch (und Alt) ist doch KEIN Bier..............


----------



## DirkulesMG (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kölsch (und Alt) ist doch KEIN Bier..............



Ur-Alt ist anders, wie Jever nur besser :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kölsch (und Alt) ist doch KEIN Bier..............


 

 Was würde denn ein Schwabe empfehlen:
 Radler Light? :q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Ich dachte ich sehe doppelt, er könnt wirklich dein Bruder gewesen sein :-D

Aber eine klasse Aktion. Auch wenn ein Bier doch leckerer als Wattenmeer aus der Flasche wäre.


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kölsch (und Alt) ist doch KEIN Bier..............



Schon mal 20 Stangen getrunken? 
Das schaffst du nicht bei Pils!

Kenne mich aus. War oft im Norden und auch im süden. Viele haben nach dem 15 Glas schlapp gemacht.
 Auf der isle of ma!n hatten wir den Spitznamen " The terreible german beerdrinkers"


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*



> Schon mal 20 Stangen getrunken?


Beim Karnveal in Köln ..

Der Whiskey zum runterspülen war mir aber lieber ;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim Karnveal in Köln ..
> 
> Der Whiskey zum runterspülen war mir aber lieber ;-))



Ach was....
Karneval in köln?
Da geht ja kein kölner hin, außer in den Vierteln, auf kölsch " EM veedel"  
Die Entsorgung war aber heftig, oder?
PS. Ich trinke auch lieber Pils, oder zb. Guinnes  
Aber beim malt könnte man sich einigen


----------



## ollidaiwa (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

der sieht aus wie ein Verwandter.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

bier ist schon was feines.
auch wenn ich natürlich hier nur dithmarscher trinke, erstens weil es in der tat ein sehr gutes bier ist und zwotens muß man natürlich ein wenig die lokale wirtschaft ankurbeln, finde ich daß es in ganz deutschland, egal welche sorte/art von bier, sehr gute und eben auch plörren gibt.
wobei, schön gekühlt war auch die damalige rache vom aldi, kalrsquell, ein genuß, die bezeichnung edel-pils also durchaus zutreffend.

was allerdings überhaupt nicht geht ist bier in/aus plastikflaschen.


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> bier ist schon was feines.
> auch wenn ich natürlich hier nur dithmarscher trinke, erstens weil es in der tat ein sehr gutes bier ist und zwotens muß man natürlich ein wenig die lokale wirtschaft ankurbeln, finde ich daß es in ganz deutschland, egal welche sorte/art von bier, sehr gute und eben auch plörren gibt.
> wobei, schön gekühlt war auch die damalige rache vom aldi, kalrsquell, ein genuß, die bezeichnung edel-pils also durchaus zutreffend.
> 
> was allerdings überhaupt nicht geht ist bier in/aus plastikflaschen.



Okt, wenn kalt ist kann man es gut trinken. Wird wohl in Belgien gebraut.
Ich war schon in dieser Brauerei bzw in dem brauhaus in Belgien.

Hier gibt es das in Dosen. Bei Aldi süd hier in köln wird jetzt aber auch krombacher und früh kölsch verkauft. Allerdings nicht zu Aldi preisen  , sondern zum ganz normalen supermarktpreis.;+


----------



## Trollwut (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Ich als Franke kann für euch arme Existenzen nur mein Mitleid ausdrücken |wavey:


----------



## phirania (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...t.html&usg=AFQjCNHd14EYAwrIGdwTFgv7AFquEhHPuQ

Für Alle Biertrinker...


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*



phirania schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...t.html&usg=AFQjCNHd14EYAwrIGdwTFgv7AFquEhHPuQ
> 
> Für Alle Biertrinker...



Naja, der Alkohol und die Kalorien im Bier sind auch nicht gesünder. Mal kann alles mies machen. Jetzt ist halt unser Bier dran.....

Kommt das aus der veganen presse?     Aber Bier ist doch vegan, auch mit den Schadstoffen.#q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

So lange es den Geschmack nicht verfälscht


----------



## daci7 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*



phirania schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiM76Pr5pPLAhUzb5oKHZlmAXMQqQIIITAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.n24.de%2Fn24%2FNachrichten%2FVerbraucher%2Fd%2F8127258%2Fbier-ist-mit-herbizid-glyphosat-belastet.html&usg=AFQjCNHd14EYAwrIGdwTFgv7AFquEhHPuQ
> 
> Für Alle Biertrinker...



Das ja mal ein Ding. Rückstände von Pflanzenschutzmitteln im Essen - wo kommen wir denn da hin 
Ich glaub die Höchstmenge die nachgewiesen wurde (Hasseröder oder Jever, weiß nicht mehr so genau) war irgendwas um die ~25ug/l. Das ist zwar deutlich (etwa 1000x) mehr, als im Trinkwasser sein darf - trotzdem wird es keinen Unterschied machen wenn man sich nicht gänzlich von Ackerfrüchten fernhält und auch auf Milch u.ä. verzichtet - dort ist die Belastung nämlich immernoch höher


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. März 2016)

*AW: 1 Kasten Jever - Danke an schuessel*

Bei all der Freude über das Jever, muss ich dabei doch auch an den Ursprung des Versprechens zurückdenken. Ich kann mich da durchaus noch dran erinnern, ja, wenn es um Bier geht, habe ich ein Gedächtnis wie ein Elefant.

Das war diese endgeile Story mit dem Schlossteich und den toten Gänsen, wo trotz dünner bis nicht vorhandener Aktenlage gleich wieder der "Anglerfressende, Regelungswütige Erzfeind" heraufbeschworen und die Untätigkeit der Verbände angeprangert wurde. 
Am Ende hat es sich aber nur um eine vorübergehende Vorsichtsmaßnahme gehandelt, wie einige ja von Anfang an vermutet hatten. Aber die hatten natürlich alle keine Ahnung... die verblendeten Spinner die...
Viel Schall und Rauch um nichts und letztlich eigentlich nur peinlich. 
Trotzdem, Prost! Bis zur nächsten Posse.

Edit: Doch noch gefunden...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306155


----------

